# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام >  هل يجوز أن تكون المرأة محكماً

## أم خطاب

هل يجوز أن تكون المرأة محكماً 

يذهب الرأي الغالب في الفقه الإسلامي الي عدم جواز تحكيم المرأة ، تأسيساً علي أنه لا يجوز لها أن تولي القضاء ، غير أن الحنفية قد ذهبوا مع ذلك الي جواز توليها القضاء ، لأنهم قد ربطوا القضاء بالشهادة فأجازوا قضاء المرأة التي تصح فيه شهادتها ، ولا تعرض الأنظمة الوضعية الغربية منها والعربية لهذه المسألة بالجواز أو المنع ، مما أدي الي القول بجواز تحكيم المرأة ، وقد انحاز المشرع الي هذا الرأي انطلاقاً من أن المرأة قد أصبحت تتمع بالحقوق السياسية العامة التي للرجل ومنها تقلد الوظائف العامة ، فضلاً عن أن فلسفة التحكيم ذاتها تقوم علي ثقة الخصوم في شخص المحكم ، وليس هناك ما يمنع من أن تجوز امرأة بعينها علي ثقتهم .
من غرائب الصدف كنت اقرأ اليوم في فتوى للشيخ الجليل الدكتور : عبد الحي يوسف عن هل يجوز تولية المرأة للقضاء؟ 
هل يجوز تولية المرأة للقضاء؟ د. عبد الحي يوسف 
السؤال أفادت الجريدة اليومية الماليزية الحكومية بإقرار تولية المرأة في مجال القضاء بالمحاكم الشرعية الماليزية. وهذه التولية عامة في جميع القضايا تشمل المناكحات والمعاملات والجنايات وغيرها كشأن القضاة الذكور. وذلك ـ كما قال بعض الوزراء ـ إقرار لحق المرأة وتوسيعاً لمجال عملها ونظر إلى الشكاوى الناتجة من ميل القضاة الذكور إلى ظلم المرأة. ما هو الحكم الشرعي في هذه القضية في ضوء المستجدات العصرية. أفيدونا بارك الله فيكم. 
الإجابة الحمد لله رب العالمين، والصلاة والسلام على أشرف المرسلين، وبعد.. 
فإن الله جل جلاله يقول في كتابه الكريم: (وليس الذكر كالأنثى)، أي أن للرجل طبيعته ومواهبه وللمرأة طبيعتها ومواهبها ولا يمكن أن يستويا، بل كل منهما يكمل الآخر، كما في الحديث الصحيح: ((إنما النساء شقائق الرجال)) [رواه أبو داود والترمذي]، وقد اقتضت حكمة الله عز وجل إلا يكون الأنبياء إلا رجالاً كما قال سبحانه وتعالى: (وما أرسلنا من قبلك إلا رجالاً نوحي إليهم..)، فليس في النساء نبية بل أعلى مقام وصلت إليه هو مقام الصديقية، (ما المسيح ابن مريم إلا رسول قد خلت من قبله الرسل وأمه صديقة كانا يأكلان الطعام..)، قال أهل العلم: "لأن مقام النبوة يقتضي لقاء الناس سراً وعلانية، بالليل والنهار، ومخاطبتهم ومواجهة المعاندين، وقيادة الجيوش، وهذا كله مما يصلح له الرجال دون النساء، كما أن المرأة يعتريها من الأعذار الطبعية ما تمتنع معه عن كثير من المهام الشرعية. ولذلك خصت الشريعة الرجال بالجمعة والجماعة، والإمامة والحكم، والغزو والجهاد، وغير ذلك؛ وضعاً للأمور في موضعها الصحيح، ورفقاً بالمرأة، ورعاية لطبيعتها، وجبلتها كما قال سبحانه: (أومن ينشّأ في الحلية وهو في الخصام غير مبين). 
إذا تبين هذا فأعلم أيها السائل أنه لا يجوز للمرأة تولي القضاء، ولا الفصل في الخصومات والنزاعات، سواء في الأنكحة أو المعاملات أو غيرها، بل الذكورة شرط من شروط القاضي، قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((لن يفلح قوم ولوا أمرهم امرأة ..)) [رواه البخاري]. قال الحافظ في الفتح: "وقد اتفقوا على اشتراط الذكورة في القاضي إلا عن الحنفية، واستثنوا الحدود، ويؤيد ما قاله الجمهور أن القضاء يحتاج إلى الرأي، ورأي المرأة ناقص ولا كمال، سيما في محافل الرجال" أ.هـ. 
ومن أدلة الجمهور حديث بريدة رضي الله عنه قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((القضاة ثلاثة: واحد في الجنة واثنان في النار، فأما الذي في الجنة فرجل عرف الحق فقضى به، ورجل عرف الحق وجار في الحكم فهو في النار، ورجل قضى للناس على جهل فهو في النار"، قال الشوكاني رحمه الله: "فدل بمفهومه على خروج المرأة"، وقال القاضي عياض رحمه الله: "وشروط القضاء التي لا يتم القضاء إلا بها، ولا تنعقد الولاية ولا يستدام عقدها إلا معها عشرة: الإسلام، والعقل، والذكورية، والحرية، والبلوغ، والعدالة، والعلم، وكونه واحداً، وسلامة حاسة السمع والبصر من العمى والصمم، وسلامة اللسان من البكم"أ.هـ، وقال القاضي أبو بكر بن العربي رحمه الله: "ولا يصح من المرأة لنقصها، ولأن كلامها ربما كان فتنة". وقال الرملي ـ من فقهاء الشافعية ـ: "فلا تولّى المرأة لنقصها ولاحتياج القاضي لمخالطة الرجال وهي مأمورة بالتخدر"أ.هـ. 

وقال ميّارة في شرح تحفة الحكام: "واشترطت فيه الذكورة لأن القضاء فرع الإمامة العظمى، وولاية المرأة الإمامة ممتنع، لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((لن يفلح قوم ولوا أمرهم امرأة))، وكذلك النائب عنه لا يكون امرأة" أ.هـ، ويقول الصنعاني رحمه الله في شرح الحديث: "فيه دليل على عدم جواز تولية المرأة شيئاً من الأحكام العامة بين المسلمين" أ.هـ، ويدل على ذلك أنه قد جرى العمل في القرون المفضلة على أن المرأة لا تتولى القضاء؛ فلم يولّ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا أحد من خلفائه ولا من بعدهم امرأة قضاءً مع كثرة الفاضلات العالمات الفقيهات في ذلك الزمان، وقد نبّه ربنا جل جلاله إلى كثرة نسيان المرأة وغفلتها بقوله : (أن تضل إحداهما فتذكر إحداهما الأخرى). ومن هنا قال المالكية والشافعية والحنابلة بعدم جواز قضاء المرأة مطلقاً. 

وقد ذاع عند الناس أن الحنفية ـ رحمهم الله ـ يبيحون للمرأة أن تقضي فيما تصح فيه شهادتها، وغفلوا عن أن الحنفية يقولون بإثم من ولاها. قال ابن نجيم رحمه الله في [البحر الرائق الجزء السابع صفحة 6]: "وتقضي المرأة في غيره ولا قود لكن يأثم المولِّي لها لحديث: ((لن يفلح قوم ولوا أمرهم امرأة))"، ومثله كلام شيخي زادة في [مجمع الأنهر شرح ملتقى الأبحر: 2/168]، وكذلك كلام ابن عابدين في حاشيته: 5/440. 
ولا يخفى عليك أيها السائل أن مسارعة كثير من دول المسلمين إلى إقرار مبدأ ولاية المرأة القضاء إنما يأتي استجابة لضغوط اليهود والنصارى بمؤسساتهم ومنظماتهم و دعايتهم،كما تنبأ بذلك من لا ينطق عن الهوى صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((لتتبعن سنن من كان قبلكم شبراً بشبر، وذراعاً بذراع، حتى لو دخلوا جحر ضبٍ تبعتموهم)) قلنا: "يا رسول الله اليهود والنصارى؟" قال: ((فمن؟)) [رواه البخاري]. 

وقد عاش المسلمون زماناً طويلاً والقضاء بيد الرجال فكان ماذا؟ وأما قول الوزير المعني بأن هذا الإجراء يأتي نظراً للشكاوى من ميل القضاة الذكور إلى ظلم المرأة. فجوابه: أن الحل يكون بتولية القضاء لمن عرف عنه العلم والنزاهة والورع، مع كفايته حاجته وسد عوزه، لا بأن نولي المرأة القضاء وإلا فقد تظلم المرأة الرجال وتميل إلى صويحباتها. لكن هذا تتفيه للقضايا وصنع للصراع، وإلى الله المشتكى وعليه المعول.

المستشارالتحكيمى
طارق مجاهد العربي
المحامى بالاستئناف العالي ومجلس الدولة
عضو اتحاد المحامين الدولي 
عضو اتحاد المحامين العرب
عضو اتحاد المحامين الافرواسيوى
عضو ومحكم معتمد لدى مركز التحكيم الدولي
عضو ومحكم معتمد لدى مركز تحكيم حقوق عين شمس
عضو مؤسس للاتحاد العربي لمراكز التحكيم الهندسي
0106089579 &0123034902
Alaraby_leuer2005@Yahoo.com
منقول


يبقى الرجال قوامون على النساء مهما قالوا ومهما تغيرت الحياة ....... أم خطاب

----------


## مديحة يسرى

مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور

----------

